

Brolink.vim – Live browser editing for Vim - shocks
http://jaxbot.me/articles/brolinkvim_4_18_2013

======
thex86
Uhm, just curious, how did you come up with this name?

~~~
shocks
I am not the author, I merely found it interesting and thought others on HN
would. :)

I assume the name comes from "browser link".

